# Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7



## Gowron (12. April 2012)

*Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Moin an die Profis ...

Ich hoffe das ich HIER richtig bin !

Ich habe schon seit geraumer Zeit unter Windows 7 Home das Problem , das in fast jeder Anwendung der Lautstärkepegel ständig 
angeglichen wird. Sämmtliche versuche mit neuen Treibern und anderen "verbesserten"Programmen (Winamp statt WMP) brachten 
nicht den erwünschten Erfolg.

Vor kurzen bin ich darauf gestoßen , das man diese "tolle" (Unbrauchbare) Verbesserung des Klanges auch tatsächlich abschalten kann.
Bei meinem Nachbarn der Win 7 Ultimate besitzt ist das möglich - bei meiner Win 7 64 Home Version nicht .

... Und zwar gibt es in der Ultimate (Pro Version auch?) einen zusätzlichen Karteikartenreiter wo diese Funktionen komplett
abgeschaltet werden können . 

Diesen Reiter findet man unter : Systemsteuerung/Sound/Lautsprecher/Eigenschaften (Bei mir sind es eben nur 3 Reiter . der 4te mit der besagten Funktion fehlt bei mir komplett) ... Schimpfworte erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle mal  

Ich habe in Netz einen Screenshot gefunden ,allerdings nur in Englisch ,aber der zeigt was ich meine :

http://i43.tinypic.com/wus6wz.gif
Der Reiter Enhancements (Im deutschen glaub ich auch wieder "Erweitert" !!)


Frage : Wie bekomm ich den frei/eingeschalten ..... ? Ohne gleich ne teure Updateversion kaufen zu müssen ??

Fehlende *.dll ersetzen ? Regestry modifizieren ?? Wer kann helfen ...??

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus ...!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Versuchs mal mit nem neuen Soundtreiber. Selbst mein HomeServer hat die Funktionen.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Das hat aber meiner Meinung nichts mit dem Windows Standard zu tun. Ich hab die Ultimate 64bit Version da gibts bei mir auch nur drei Reiter! Wüsste auch nicht das mein BS da irgendetwas anpasst...
Denke mal ist irgendeine Realtek Onboard Sound Geschichte die sich da reinschreibt und eben diese Funktionen bietet.
Edit: Da steht sogar "Provider/Realtek"!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Der dritte Reiter im Bild stammt definitiv nicht von Windows. Bei meiner Sound Blaster X-Fi habe ich dort den Reiter "Sound Blaster". Wie mopar zudem schon sagt ist dort unter anderem zu sehen, dass es sich um ein Realtek-Feature handelt. Sprich: Das hat mit dem Treiber zu tun.
Laut Deinem Profil nutzt Du ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula und dort den Onboard-Soundchip. Welchen Treiber hast Du dafür installiert? Es handelt sich ja um einen X-Fi-Chip. Hast Du einen Treiber von Creative oder von Asus? Windows liefert standardmäßig die drei Reiter "Allgemein", "Pegel" und "Erweitert". Auf letzterem gibt es auch Optionen zu dem "exklusiven Modus". Sind da Haken gesetzt oder nicht? Versuche eventuell mal, hier etwas zu ändern. (Standard sollten keine Haken in beiden Kästen sein.)


----------



## Gowron (13. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*



> Der dritte Reiter im Bild stammt definitiv nicht von Windows


 
Das macht mir Mut  Genau das brauch ich doch ... 

Ich hätte schwören können das das eine "Standart" Funktion ist ...

Ich hätte mal schreiben sollen das ich eine ASUS Xonar D2 besitze . Treiber sind natürlich neu ...

Da ich dachte das das n Windows"ding" ist , deshalb hab ich die Hardwareangabe einfach weggelassen .
Schade eigentlich , (Irgedwie komm ich mir nun etwas doof vor :/ )
da muss ich wohl weiterhin mit diesem mislichen Umstand leben , da ASUS nicht mal ansatzweise ne Lösung für 
dieses Problem parat hat.Der Schalter (SVN) im Treiber wirkt nicht !!!Ich hatte das Problem auch schon mit der Onbord lösung auf meinem MB ....


@BlodySuicide : Sind neu  nicht mal so ein Beta oder Fanmadetreiber (UNI-) hilft da weiter . 
Auch ASIO nicht ..wobei hat der damit eigenlich was zu tun?

@ Schwarzer Quader : Hab ich schon probiert .Ob Haken drinne oder nicht . Keine Verbesserung .


----------



## Schlingel (13. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht helfen aber ich kenne das Problemchen.Ist es bei Dir auch so das wenn ein Musikstück starken Bass hat die Lautstärke ständig hoch und runter geht ??


----------



## Gowron (13. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Jupp ...Genau das ! Die Lautstärke wird bei Bass oder lauterer Musik in sich von selber runtergeregelt !
An den Reglern tut sich dabei nichts ....

Es nervt nur noch ...auch hab ich den Eindruck , das der Klang irgendwie nicht sauber rüberkommt .....

Die Soundkarte ist es nicht , da ich noch ne Xonar DX hier liegen habe die ein identisch schlechtes Klangbild liefert .


----------



## Schlingel (13. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Ich benutze zur Zeit Winamp,da ist es nicht so stark.Im Mediaplayer hab ich den Regler für Bass fast auf null und regle über die Lautsprecher die zum Glück Bass und Höhenregler haben.
Bei einer PCI Soundkarte war es sogar noch schlimmer.

mfg


----------



## Timsu (13. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Vielleicht sind es die Lautsprecher die sich zum Schutz herunterregeln?


----------



## moparcrazy (13. April 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Das der SVN Button nicht geht ist aber auch nicht normal und ein Zeichen das da bei Dir was nicht stimmt, da sollte sich schon was ändern wenn Du den anklickst. Bist Du Dir absolut sicher das alle Raumklang Effekte etc aus sind? Hast Du vielleicht noch irgendeine Extra Software installiert die dazwischenfunkt? Treiber nochmal neu laden, alles Deinstallieren und komplett neu Installieren.


----------



## Gowron (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Automatischer Lautstärkeausgleich unter Win 7*

Sooo .ich habe das Problem, ich sag mal eingedämmt -geflickt .
Das Ergebnis ist zwar noch nicht 100% zufiriedenstellend  , aber besser als nix.

Ich hab aus lauter Verzweiflung mal dieses Shark Codec Pack installiert (War ehrlich gesagt noch nie n Freund von Multipacks), aber und siehe da ...irgendetwas hat das Teil ausgetauscht .
Nur was ? Der Lame Encoder ist z.b. bei mir relativ neu .

Ich wette das der irgendeinen Filter im Win 7 getauscht hat - welcher ? fehlt mir aber zuviel Fachwissen . Zumindest ist das Ergebnis 
bisher besser .. Ich bleib da mal an dem Thema dranne .


----------

